

Lego Turing Machine - justin_hancock
http://www.reghardware.com/2012/06/21/turing_machine_incarnated_with_lego/

======
tzs
Here's a moving head Lego Turing machine:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYw2ewoO6c4>

I'd be more interested in a Lego Turing machine that isn't using a
microprocessor to run the motors and sensors. I believe I saw a link to such
once, but can't find it now.

